# Honda Foreman Shifting Problem



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a Honda Foreman 500 with electric shift and power steering that I purchased new in 2009. It has very low miles and hours, I have had it serviced each year (even though Honda shop says I have not used it enough to need it) and is only used each deer season to get deer out of woods. The only thing I have ever done is replace the battery with new allstate battery. My problem is the electric shift stopped working, The Neutral signal on the display blinks 13 times then hesitates and blinks 13 times again over and over. Does anyone know what the problem is so I can fix it.


----------



## MOTS (Oct 26, 2015)

My guess would be the angle sensor. It is under the skid plate beneath the four wheeler. Go to hondaforeman.com and they will have a ton of info on this constant problem. There is a section that will tell you what the number of blinks are and what the problem is.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 26, 2015)

Are there Long blinks and short blinks ...  say two long blinks and four short blinks will give you a 24 code (2x10 + 4 =24) ... 

Look for long blinks then add the short ones ... get the code ... look up on google .....


----------



## Lil Red (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a 2000 Foreman ES and the best thing I ever did was add the foot shifter and disable the electric shift. 

I replaced the angle sensor, which worked for a while, did every other thing mentioned online, and it always came back. Of course mine is much older but I have been issue free since the switch. About to swap my dad's 2005, can't seem to get his working consistently either. 

http://www.hondaesshifter.com/

If you do it, remember to remove the gears in the shift motor.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 26, 2015)

Try turning the key off. Press both up and down at the same time. release and at that same point, turn key on, then hit up, down, up.Then you should hear the angle shifter going through a cycle. This should reset it. Keeping the battery fully charged helps mine from happening so often


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Oct 27, 2015)

BriarPatch99, It seems to be 13 short blinks. In the codes it says Throttle Position (TP) Sensor System. But that shouldn't have anything to do with the electric shift, should it.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 27, 2015)

My 2004 Recon ES has lost reverse, I have adjusted the shift cable, guess I need a new reverse switch.


----------



## MOTS (Oct 28, 2015)

PAW-PAW BUCK said:


> BriarPatch99, It seems to be 13 short blinks. In the codes it says Throttle Position (TP) Sensor System. But that shouldn't have anything to do with the electric shift, should it.



If you have a carburetor, the TBS will be on the side of it. Not sure on EFI models. And yes it works with the angle sensor on shifting. You may try a good contact/solvent cleaner on the electrical connections and then coat with a dielectric grease to keep moisture out.


----------



## mattech (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a 2013 rancher with the es. Never had a problem yet, but on a different forum I'm on, I saw alot of comments about the shifter motor getting dirty with carbon build up. You can unbolt it, and it just pulls out, then disassemble the motor. Clean the brushes, and reassemble.. It's easy to clean.


----------

